# DPF Light on - Mazdas explanation - Help please



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We have a Mazda 6 on our fleet, just less than 3 years old but nearly 70,000 miles. Over the last few thousand miles DPF light has been on. 

Went in for service and was charged for DPF regen (£50.00) which did not fix the fault. Been back in for diagnostics and have been advised this: 

"DPF light on due to timing chain stretch causing an angle difference over approx 10.5 degrees between cam and crank sensors needs new timing chain and DPF regen to restart regen procedure after repair"

Quoted just less than £1000 for this!! 

Is this a fair response? 

Any help appreciated - thanks Mat


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

When is the recommended period or mileage to have the timing chain replaced?

If it's below 70k they can argue that the vehicle hasn't been maintained as per the recommended intervals.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Chains aren't supposed to be replaced, technically they are a non service item. DPF's on the other hand are service items, with Ford they are 75k, To me it sounds more like a DPF is needed as the regen very rarely cures it in my experience of running some diesels.

From the sounds of your post its more like they are replacing the timing belt only .... A DPF is around £900 + VAT on a 1.6 Focus, so it could get expensive if what they suggest doesn't fix it. Have you tried clearing it yourself and forcing it to regen.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

According to a quick search. The chain stretching is a common fault.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

If they are right about the timing chain stretch then it must surely run like a @!??

How does the vehicle drive?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Vehicle drives fine according to the driver - Full Mazda service history too. 

DPF fault was present before last service and the one before and was charged for regeneration. Checked the inspection sheet and says cambelt - green (so OK). I know it is a chain but so be it. 

Just had an email back after mine requesting explanation and my email has been forwarded to the service manager. 

I'll see what comes back. Will be interested in the reply.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Timing chains can stretch and in some cases do need to be replaced, I'm not that familiar with the issues on this particular vehicle but it's a common problem on the VW VR6 engine. They won't snap like a belt will but the stretch will cause other issues.

Alex


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/?t=92706


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I did read about some companies now able to remove the DPF altogether, they leave the sensor so that it no longer shows any fault, in fact I was looking at a Volvo S60 D5 on fleabay about a week ago that had had this work done, it was £350 for the work but the owner said it made a huge difference to the car, if I am right I think it is also re-mapped in with the price.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> We have a Mazda 6 on our fleet, just less than 3 years old but nearly 70,000 miles. Over the last few thousand miles DPF light has been on.
> 
> Went in for service and was charged for DPF regen (£50.00) which did not fix the fault. Been back in for diagnostics and have been advised this:
> 
> ...


Shouldn't the be fixing this under warranty?? The chain was a common issue on the early Mazdas along with the VVT!!!. You will be able to check if the chain is stretched by taking the conver off and looking for any slap marks on the underside of the cover.

There also is a chance you would hear the chain slapping the underside of the cover too??


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I worked at Mazda when the chain faults were common and have done so many I can't count them all. 
The slack isn't so bad it starts to hit the inside of the casing or anything like that.
They do drive ok with the angle being out but start to rattle if not replaced.
Later ones have new oil ways and squirters onto the chain as Mazda diagnosed the fault as lack of lubcriation. Not heard of any newer models With the same faults.
Slack in the chain is visible if you have them next to each other, very slightly longer but the real notice is the bend if the chain is held at an angle to cause the bend (like holding a tape measure out)
Dpf is most likely as the rest of the components were ok and never really faulty compared to VW or the ford ones.
I have never known the angle to cause the dpf not regen but I have also never had the same two faults at the same time.
IIRC the angle is checked on every visit to a Mazda dealer as a record of angle change probably for info to Mazda.
In terms of warranty again iirc they were doing two timing chain changes and after that you had to pay.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Not that i know a lot about mazdas but ive done a bit of reading about dpf's since I'm looking at getting a diesel myself.
DPF removal is a growing business just now and is perfectly legal to do, not only will it remove the chance of it causing any issue in the future but its also reported to increase mpg from 10-15% supposedly


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Nope that's a crap response from Mazda. 

Timing chain is a common problem even on newer 10 plate onwards cars. 

Shouldn't cause any dpf problems as they are two different systems unless the chain stretch is preventing the ecu to allow a regen to tale place. 

Another cause for dpf light is of the car has tried multiple regens but failed each one it dumps the surplus fuel into the engine oil which dilutes it and causes the oil level to rise which puts the light on.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Can't remove the dpf from the newer cars!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

renton said:


> Nope that's a crap response from Mazda.
> 
> Timing chain is a common problem even on newer 10 plate onwards cars.
> 
> ...


Good call.
Oil and filter change and "oil reset" and retry, cheaper and always worth a try.
Seen them removed and blew out to remove as much soot and ash as possible


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Vossman said:


> I did read about some companies now able to remove the DPF altogether, they leave the sensor so that it no longer shows any fault, in fact I was looking at a Volvo S60 D5 on fleabay about a week ago that had had this work done, it was £350 for the work but the owner said it made a huge difference to the car, if I am right I think it is also re-mapped in with the price.


looking at having this done myself, but for the chevvy, so hoping its around the same price as a Vauxhall one (seeing as its all GM)



Tank. said:


> Not that i know a lot about mazdas but ive done a bit of reading about dpf's since I'm looking at getting a diesel myself.
> DPF removal is a growing business just now and is perfectly legal to do, not only will it remove the chance of it causing any issue in the future but its also reported to increase mpg from 10-15% supposedly


is the DPF light supposed to illuminate on start up and go out for MoT test?



renton said:


> Can't remove the dpf from the newer cars!


how "new" are we talking?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> looking at having this done myself, but for the chevvy, so hoping its around the same price as a Vauxhall one (seeing as its all GM)
> 
> is the DPF light supposed to illuminate on start up and go out for MoT test?
> 
> how "new" are we talking?


Sorry mate I was talking about the newer Mazda 6! I inquired about my 60 plate with quite a few dpf removal companies and they all said the same that it cant be done!


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

terraclean


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Latest update - still waiting to hear from Mazda - one week on.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

David.S said:


> terraclean


Terraclean services can save you big bucks on replacing these pita DPFs. Ive help a few customers now. Absolute crazy money what they quote for replacement.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Where's ncd's post gone?


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

And my post??


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

To let you know, Mazda and the garage offered a goodwill contribution which was accepted. Not a perfect result but the work was done at a much reduced rate. 

I think that they realised that this was an established issue on the 6.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> Where's ncd's post gone?


Spooky!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good to hear its sorted


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Timing chains on corsa c's need changing just like belts need changing which makes it seem a bit pointless using a chain.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ncd said:


> Spooky!


Thought I was going mad!


----------

